# Canadian soldier killed in southern Afghanistan, Reservist was also a paramedic



## RackMaster (May 6, 2008)

Another great loss.

RIP.



> *Canadian soldier killed in southern Afghanistan*
> 
> *Reservist was also a Calgary paramedic*
> 
> ...


----------



## AWP (May 6, 2008)

Blue Skies.


----------



## car (May 6, 2008)

RIP Warrior


----------



## 0699 (May 6, 2008)

Damn.

RIP Warrior.


----------



## tova (May 6, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 6, 2008)

R.I.P.


----------



## Chopstick (May 6, 2008)

RIP


----------



## Gypsy (May 6, 2008)

Rest in Peace, prayers out to your family, friends and Brothers.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (May 6, 2008)

Rest Well.  Blessings to his friends and family


----------



## elle (May 7, 2008)

RIP Cpl Starker.

Your nation thanks you.


----------



## LibraryLady (May 7, 2008)

RIP CPL Starker 

Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms.

LL


----------

